# Ok is this true



## julieb (Aug 22, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Ok i was reading a list of donkeys that are going to be at an auction...and on one of the discriptions it said he has never spit at any human yet!!!!!  is that true? donkeys spit???? i know camels do but i have never heard of a donkey spitting




: please fill me in



:  [/SIZE]


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 22, 2007)

[SIZE=10pt]Wow! I've never heard of this either. Sounds to me like the auction people are confusing llamas and donkeys 



: Kicking & braying -- now I'm prepared to handle those things, but spitting...?



: (Kinda funny to picture a spitting donkey though :bgrin )[/SIZE]


----------



## tifflunn (Aug 22, 2007)

I would guess someone was trying to be funny and that the donkey might have an attitude?


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 22, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Must be someone was confused or they were trying to be funny



: . Llamas or alpaca spit



: , notice I used green...lol...I 've seen their spray up close



. Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 22, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=14pt]lol...I 've seen their spray up close
> 
> 
> 
> . Nikki[/SIZE]


Ewwwwww...Yuuukkkk !!!

I am so thankful Donks don't spit



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 22, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Oh Yuck! I have never heard of a spitting donkey  and I cant imagine one that would spit! Nik, noticed I used GREEN too. Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## julieb (Aug 23, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Well i sure feel better



: if ya go to that sale that was just posted it is lot #L3 Porter,it is only a couple down so you dont have to look at the whole sale catalog



:  [/SIZE]


----------



## Ashley (Aug 23, 2007)

for the record camels dont spit.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 23, 2007)

*Ashley, your right they dont spit...its more like they are throwing up. They bring up the contents of there stomach along with saliva, and out it comes. Guess I could really pass being around a camel when it decided to :smileypuke: Have you ever been around your Aunts camels when they do this. YUCK. Corinne*


----------



## julieb (Aug 23, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Do they do it on purpose? to be mean? or is it something they have to get rid of? that would be quite gross   [/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 23, 2007)

By a camel doing this it is meant to surprise, distract, or bother whatever the camel feels is threatening it. Ce


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 23, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Camels, llamas, alpaca are all closely related all camelids and all "spit" for the same reason...to scare, distract like Corrine said. They normaly give a warning "noise" before the spray



: . I rode dromedaries, one hump camel, bactrian 2 hump, across the desert, love their eye lashes and feet



: ...Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## Ashley (Aug 24, 2007)

I have never been around a camel that spits. You really need to tick them off for them to do so...........and well if you can tick off a camel that bad then maybe the human should be beat. Camels are one of the most laid back animals I have been around. But then again I have never been spit on by a llama or alpaca either.

That grosses thing I have seen out of a camel is when the males are in rut. Lets just say I have gotten stuck down wind a few times and it was not pretty!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 24, 2007)

LOL.... the "Spitting" Camel reminds me of when my Sis inlaw (who lives in Israel) went with her family to Egypt on a family vacation. Of course they had to go on a Camel ride and while standing in line a Camel from a distance away zero'd in on my neice and plastered her in the face with the "Spit" :no:

She was about 8 at the time and such a girly girl .... she came unglued but gave the family a good laugh then and for many years to come



:


----------

